# Anyone else get dizzy on Buserelin???



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Am I alone? I've been injecting Buserelin since 25th May - once a day in the morning as advised by my clinic. I took Synarel on 23rd May but had an allergic reaction so had to switch to Buserelin.

I am not sure if it's normal or not to get so dizzy/light-headed (also tired and find it hard to concentrate) when on Buserelin. I wish my doctor had told me to take it at night - at least then I could sleep through the worst bit!  As it is, I find it hard to work - or even do normal things like walk or cycle - I don't dare take the car! 

Is there anyone else out there who has experienced this? If so, any tips on how to get round it? 

Also - do most of you take it at night as opposed to in the morning? I am beginning to wonder why I was told to inject it first thing in the morning. There must be a reason, I suppose.

Many thanks in advance!


Kasia


----------



## fitou (Jan 7, 2005)

I always injected in the evening, but now you've started in the morning it would probably be difficult to swap as you need to do it 24hrs appart.

I'm currently on Synarel and with both forms of Buserelin I have felt very tired, headachy, no concentration or memory - forgot to ring clinic for blood results and instructions on Thursday doh!!!  Some days I get lightheadedness/act very spaced out.  It does get quite a bit better once stimming though so hang on in there.

Hope this helps,
Fitou


----------



## buffster (Jun 4, 2005)

Just started on  buserelin, no side effects yet. Hurts though. DH is doing for me under skin, top of arm. About 5pm, should it hurt?

Doing treatment abroad - ivf with icsi. Quite scared.


----------



## sussexgirl (Apr 7, 2004)

Kasia,

If I were you I would contact the clinic and tell them about your symptoms and ask them about swapping to eveing. You have not been injecting for that long so they may cahnge you. 
Good luck
Chris


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

fitou said:


> I always injected in the evening, but now you've started in the morning it would probably be difficult to swap as you need to do it 24hrs appart.
> 
> I'm currently on Synarel and with both forms of Buserelin I have felt very tired, headachy, no concentration or memory - forgot to ring clinic for blood results and instructions on Thursday doh!!! Some days I get lightheadedness/act very spaced out. It does get quite a bit better once stimming though so hang on in there.
> 
> ...


Hi Fitou,

Thanks for sharing your experience. I'm glad I'm not the only one with these symptoms. I just hope it means the drug is working!  I do hope you are right and that it gets better once stimming!

What part of your cycle are you on now?

Good luck,

Kasia


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

buffster said:


> Just started on buserelin, no side effects yet. Hurts though. DH is doing for me under skin, top of arm. About 5pm, should it hurt?
> 
> Doing treatment abroad - ivf with icsi. Quite scared.


Hi Buffster,

Thanks for your reply. Well, I don't find it hurts much at all now I do it myself. To be honest, it hurt a little bit when DH did it. We have always injected into my stomach - around the belly button. So, I don't know - maybe it is more painful at the top of your arm. Plus that must be more difficult to do yourself. If it continues to hurt, maybe you could ask your clinic if you can inject into your leg or stomach?

Good luck!

Kasia


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

sussexgirl said:


> Kasia,
> 
> If I were you I would contact the clinic and tell them about your symptoms and ask them about swapping to eveing. You have not been injecting for that long so they may cahnge you.
> Good luck
> Chris


Hi Chris,

Thanks for your advice. My clinic seems to think that dizziness is a normal side-effect. I must ask them about the am/pm thing though. They specifically stated I had to do this in the mornings - however, it seems like everyone else is doing it in the afternoons/evenings. Weird, eh?

I just hope this means the drugs are doing their thing. I notice you had to abandon one IVF because the d/r drugs did not work. Was that with Buserelin? Did you feel any different that time from the other times when it did work?

Good luck in the 2WW! I hope you get a BFP in 6 days time 

Kasia


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Kasia,
I would definately see about swapping to evening as it would do you no harm, even if for one day you have 2 doses, i.e one in morning at normal time and then one in evening so that from the following day you could then stick with evening.

Ruth


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Ruth said:


> Kasia,
> I would definately see about swapping to evening as it would do you no harm, even if for one day you have 2 doses, i.e one in morning at normal time and then one in evening so that from the following day you could then stick with evening.
> 
> Ruth


Many thanks for your reply, Ruth. I'll ask the hospital tomorrow and see what they say. I just hope all these side-effects mean it's working! I've got to keep on taking it like this until 14th June when I have my next scan and blood tests. And it's so hard to function normally like this.

Kasia


----------



## Roomby (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi, 

I definitely had the side-effects you describe. In fact, I really didn't feel myself at all while d/regging - dizzy, sick, absent minded, tired, thirsty, hungry and quite down. I started stimming two days ago and am feeling much more normal. I have done all my injections around 6 in the evening. I alternate between jabbing my stomach and my thighs. Personally, I find the thighs less painful. Also the stim jabs are less painful than the d/regg ones. 

Roo
x


----------



## Kasia (May 25, 2005)

Roomby said:


> Hi,
> 
> I definitely had the side-effects you describe. In fact, I really didn't feel myself at all while d/regging - dizzy, sick, absent minded, tired, thirsty, hungry and quite down. I started stimming two days ago and am feeling much more normal. I have done all my injections around 6 in the evening. I alternate between jabbing my stomach and my thighs. Personally, I find the thighs less painful. Also the stim jabs are less painful than the d/regg ones.
> 
> ...


Hi Roo,

Many thanks for your reply. It's good to know I'm not the only one - and that you feel better now! I phoned the nurse at the hospital this morning and she said she hadn't heard of anyone getting my symptoms - it made me feel even more crazy  And she said there was nothing I could do except lie down when I got dizzy. I spent the whole of yesterday lying down feeling nauseous, dizzy and with a very sore neck (at the back). Today it's not quite so bad - but I've still not got my appetite back.

Did you find anything helped you feel better during the d/r? Apart from going to sleep - which is my only cure 

The nurse insisted I had to inject in the mornings and not in the evenings - must be their protocol, I suppose. Luckily, I don't find the injections painful now. Nevertheless, it's good to hear the stimming injections are even less painful 

I hope your cycle is going well. When are you due to have e/c? I just noticed you are doing IVF at Bourn Hall. We are doing it there too - well, in combination with the hospital in Cambridge.

Good luck,

Kasia


----------

